# Stock Gingerbread Launcher .apk?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am looking for the stock android 2.3.4 launcher .apk file to run on my cm7. any luck? Thanks:tongue3:


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

is this what your looking for?


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

gracias amigo. ps. IT IS SO HARD TO THEME CM7 I CANT GET ANYTHING INTO A DAMN APK AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA SO HARD


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Check ur messages

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

will do. btw that thing just threw me into a bootloop fml


----------

